# Buckeye yesterday



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Fished Buckeye for the 1st time yesterday. Never got a tap, even tried crappies for awhile. Must have been that east wind.
I did see something really unusual though. I was in Maple bay and saw a huge bass, 6 to 7 pounder, with a 10 to 12 inch crappie stuck in its mouth. The bass was barely alive when I grabbed it. I had a heck of a time getting the crappie out of its mouth. 
I spent 15 minutes trying to revive the bass until it finallly shook its tail some.
It submerged and I hung around for awhile to make sure it didn't come back up.
Sure hope it makes it.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice job trying to save that fish. I was in texas at the share a lunker program tanks and I saw a 12 lber with a 13 inch hybrid bluegill stuck in its throat. All you could see was the tail hanging out between its lips, it looked like a tounge. Was the crappie in its throat head first and sideways? Thats how the one I saw was.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

sorry to hear you did not catch fish, but good job with the fish.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Good job on saving the fish. Now just one more for me to catch


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

The crappie was vertical in the bass's mouth and the dorsal fins were imbedded in the roof of its mouth. The bass's mouth was wide open and its gills were fully flared out. I can only imagine it wore itself out trying to shake it loose.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice job saving the fish, now I will go catch it Saturday come tournament time


----------

